
Titanic sinks in real time – 160 minute animation by Titanic: Honor and Glory - susam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs9w5bgtJC8
======
darth_mastah
Amazing work. I daresay it would be even more capturing with a voice over
commentary.

